# Lowryder Yellow Leaves First Grow Help Please



## chipsngravy (Jan 29, 2011)

I currently have 4 lowryders at almost 3 weeks old - check my grow journal here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54120)

One plant has started to develop yellow patches (it was the healthest looking of my plants which is annoying).....I think it might be due to overwatering (I haven't watered since I saw the discolouration) 

Any ideas what this might be and what I can do to fix it???

thanks in advance 

View attachment DSC00142.JPG


View attachment DSC00143.JPG


View attachment DSC00144.JPG


View attachment DSC00145.JPG


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2011)

Bigger pots and soil to the top of the pot not half way down it 

eace:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 30, 2011)

do you check PH?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2011)

Check the chart in my sig. But make sure your PH is right first.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2011)

What soil are you using?


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks for the replys everyone

I was using some soil from a diy store for house plants (recommended for seedlings) It had a netural ph....I've only been using bottled water that has netural ph also. How would I go about checking ph.....need some sort of special device right. Could the ph be off in just one of the batches of soil??

Hippy in England with regards to the pot size would this really help??? From other grow journals I've read people have kept lowryrder in the same size pots for the whole grow and using a stealth box i'm abit short on space


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2011)

Have a look at the soil package and check to see if it has a NPK value on it and specify what it is. 

The pot size is rather small even for a lowryder. It will defiantly affect the size, don't know if it would do that to the leaves though.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 30, 2011)

Hippy is right on both accounts.  Since you haven't fertilized yet, pH might not be the issue.  There is a leaf blade that is slightly curled, but I don't think that's pH related.  Do you have a fan blowing directly on that leaf?  Oh well, pH isn't, in my opinion your problem.  

You have them in a small amount of soil. They are three weeks old and very well might have used up all the nutrients in the soil.  If you transplant into bigger pots with a nutrient-rich soil such as Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, you should not have to feed them for at least another three weeks.  If you transplant into another seed starter soil, or one that isn't quite as rich as FFOF soil, then perhaps you'll want to feed it.  I think your plant is hungry and it needs food.  Whether you decide to plant it in nutrient-rich  soil and let the soil feed it, or put it in some other soil and add fertilizer, is something to think about.  

So far, I think you're doing a good job.  Just transplant into a bigger pot and make sure it eats.  Personally, I like to let the plants feed on the rich soil for about three weeks to a month before feeding.  

Make sure that if you use FFOF soil it isn't going to be too hot for your plant.  If you think your plant is nutrient-sensitive, then you might want to cut FFOF soil with a seed starter soil.   Good luck.

Be careful not to over-feed your plants.  If you should decide to feed, give them about 1/4-1/2 strength fertilizer, and see how they respond.  How much you feed them will be dependent on how hungry they are.  I'm not sure you need to feed, but it makes sense to me.

Concerning pH meters, you want a digital one.  Other methods of testing pH aren't as reliable.


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Have a look at the soil package and check to see if it has a NPK value on it and specify what it is.
> 
> The pot size is rather small even for a lowryder. It will defiantly affect the size, don't know if it would do that to the leaves though.



Thanks for the reply....

Unfortunatly I used all the soil and threw away the packet (stupid me).....

Ok I will grab some pots tomorrow + more soil + a digital ph meter (any idea how much this will cost)

I'm not sure what brands of soil I will be able to get so what sort of things am I looking for in the soil - ph netural right?? what else??? There is a hydroponics shop near me but its really weird and you have to be carefull what you so say so its good to just know what you need before you get there - save questions



			
				 Alistair said:
			
		

> Hippy is right on both accounts. Since you haven't fertilized yet, pH might not be the issue. There is a leaf blade that is slightly curled, but I don't think that's pH related. Do you have a fan blowing directly on that leaf? Oh well, pH isn't, in my opinion your problem.
> 
> You have them in a small amount of soil. They are three weeks old and very well might have used up all the nutrients in the soil. If you transplant into bigger pots with a nutrient-rich soil such as Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, you should not have to feed them for at least another three weeks. If you transplant into another seed starter soil, or one that isn't quite as rich as FFOF soil, then perhaps you'll want to feed it. I think your plant is hungry and it needs food. Whether you decide to plant it in nutrient-rich soil and let the soil feed it, or put it in some other soil and add fertilizer, is something to think about.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice...... I do have fans in the box blowing on the plants -  a friend told me this was good because it makes them stronger (simulating the wind).....let me guess bull?

I do have some bio bizz bloom nutes that I aint given the plants yet, but there too young for that right??? so I would just be best off grabbing some fresh soil and repotting????


----------



## Alistair (Jan 30, 2011)

No, not nonsense!  The fans are important.  I just merely noticed that the fan might have been blowing directly on the leaf.  That's all.  By all means, keep the fans.  Your friend was right; the fan makes the stems stronger.  Plus, you want the air to flow.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 30, 2011)

Chips.

What size shoe do you wear?

Quite irrelevant really, or but is it?

You're foot grew to its natural size.

If you're foot was trapped inside a shoe half its need, will the toes grow normal or will they be stunted and curl down with no free space to expand?

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2011)

When looking for soil it does not need to be a big name. Look on the back of the bag and it will usually give you a NPK value near whats in it. Just check that that is either really low or as close to zeros. Normally these would be called seed starting soils or seedling soil. Basically you don't want there to be any added nutrients to it. That way when you add nutes you know what you are giving it.

P.s I would change that bullpoo word you got there. I'm pretty sure a mod will otherwise. Lol it lets you wright that but wont let me write the 1st letter next to each other. ha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 30, 2011)

Not everything is seen by a Mod Jericho.

Things that need reporting are often reported without us even knowing.

This little stuff, yes I know it needs to be nipped in the bud, stuff, is often a nod and wink letting the poster know the etiquette and that's all it takes to be unrepeated.

If people are not educated to the simplicity, then one of us will heads up.

eace:


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 30, 2011)

ok thanks everyone for the help....i've edited my post also - sorry about that to those that it may concern.

So with the seedling soil will should I add my own nutes tomorrow??? if so what do I need to buy???


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2011)

chipsngravy said:
			
		

> ok thanks everyone for the help....i've edited my post also - sorry about that to those that it may concern.
> 
> So with the seedling soil will should I add my own nutes tomorrow??? if so what do I need to buy???



I have never grown lowryders so I'm hoping that some one who knows what there nute tolerance is will help here. 

When it comes to nutes you wont usually need to feed a plant for the 1st 2-3 weeks depending on the strain. Thats why its important also to try and get nute free soil to start with or you can burn them.


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I have never grown lowryders so I'm hoping that some one who knows what there nute tolerance is will help here.
> 
> When it comes to nutes you wont usually need to feed a plant for the 1st 2-3 weeks depending on the strain. Thats why its important also to try and get nute free soil to start with or you can burn them.



From what I've read its not advised to use nutes in the veg strain on lowryder.......And the bloom is for the flower stage if I'm correct?? - which my plants haven't reached yet.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2011)

Dont take my word on this but if it was me i would change the soil and get them in bigger pots and give it a week and they should be showing some flowers and have got a bit bigger. Then i would feed. 

As i said never grown them before so don't take my word for it.


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 31, 2011)

ok people i've re potted in much bigger pots with new soil....i'll post some pictures of how there doin tomorrow - hopefully the sick plant will look stronger......I noticed the second biggest plant (which is still pretty small) has started to stink of weed!!!! this is a good sign right?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep us posted. They make take a couple days to settle in before you see much change. First they will have to stretch those roots out a little.


----------



## chipsngravy (Jan 31, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Keep us posted. They make take a couple days to settle in before you see much change. First they will have to stretch those roots out a little.



I'll get some photos on tomorrow in my journal (will be 3 weeks from planting seeds then) also switched to 24/7 lights now to try and reduce the stretching that is occuring....thanks again for the help Jericho & everyone else in this thread, hopefully we have fixed the problem - we'll have to wait and see.


----------

